# Skaven vs Dwarf



## PlagueMarineXenon

So my friend and I have decided to do themed armies. I'm doing skaven and he is going for dwarves seeing as swarves are bitter rivals to the skaven. I haven't played too much warhammer fantasy so I'm curious what I'm in for. I don't know his army list so I'm speaking more in generalities and things I should be on the lookout for or what I can do to better prepare myself.


----------



## The Dog Boy

Prepare to lose, rat-thing! 
Ha...no really it's a solid matchup but you will get much better information by checking the Warhammer Tactics Repository sticky at the top of the Warhammer Tactics forum.


----------



## Vaz

Dwarfs are due an update (March, I think? After Warriors of Chaos, anyway) so this is likely to change. Meanwhile, strengths include shutting down skaven magic and removing their ability to break you down. A nice big block of Longbeards with Great Weapons, Grudge Throwers and cannons to target screaming bells. organ guns.

Stay away from flame throwers, gyrocopters and dragonslayers.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon

I'm prepared for the unpredictability of the skaven and have already come to terms with that fact that things will go wrong. Right now I'm kind of going for a horde tactic and just overwhelming them with tons of clanrats.


----------



## effigy22

The number one thing to remember with skaven is what they lack in quality they more than enough make up in quantity. 

Grey Seer + BSB is a must in the army, that is my only advice on skaven as i dont generally play them.


----------



## olderplayer

Run gutter runners with poison and slings. They are expensive but autowound war machines and can be deployed as scouts. 

Run large blocks of slaves and clan rats rats. Normally, you would like to run hellpit abom, warp lightning cannons, and doomwheel but the cannons, if he knows how to play dwarves, with rune of forging and possibly flaming rune will chew up your rare units. It miight still be worth warp lighnting cannons to take out his larger warrior blocks. 

Consider running small units of giant rats to attack war machines and act as screens and chaff units and flankers. 

Run a large unit of plague monks with the plague banner. Popping the plague banner will give you re-roll to hit and wound. 

Always run grey seer and a BSB chieftan. 

A lot depends on the sizeof the battle. If you are at 2500 points, adding a lord on a palanquin carried by stormvermin with other tricker's shard, a decent armour and ward save and good weapon can take on enemy characters and act as a character killer as well as protect the grey seer.


----------



## HiveMinder

I'd also recommend running as many Plague Mortars as you can muster. Dwarves are resilient little buggers, so dropping small round templates on them that ignore armor saves is a great way to thin down their ranks. Just make sure to hide your mortars behind the clanrat units or he'll gun them down first.

Another nice trick is to take a Warlock Engineer with a Brass Orb and Skitterleap him behind enemy lines. The Dwarfs low I will mean that the Brass orb will cut a pretty big hole in a unit.

Also, if you have the points left after the Grey Seer, take Warlord Queek Headtaker. He absolutely wrecks Dwarf characters.


----------

